# Surefire 6P Original with factory double O-ring seal



## ViperaPiper (Apr 30, 2019)

I recently bought two NIB 6Ps - one with '04 and another with '05 batteries. The one with the '05 is in the standard older style clamshell packaging and has a single O-ring. Nothing special here. 
The second one with the '04 batteries however is in a box the style of which I have not yet seen here or elsewhere. And the interesting thing - it has two O-rings which is also written on the box. 
I've searched the forums and online and you guys say the 6P comes with one O-ring only and everything different is either 6PN or aftermarket. 
What are your thoughts? 
There are some differences in the engraving and the rubber on the switch as well.


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 30, 2019)

I remember something way long ago about Surefires being waterproof.the only ones they listed back then were meant for the navy I think. They had two o rinds and the flashlight had to be returned to surefire for battery change when it went dead.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 30, 2019)

It is a 6pn. The only the difference as far as im aware is the extra o ring which surefire decided to charge a 40 or 50 dollar premium for over the regular model. I dont know anything about the switch rubber being different and the whole send the light back to SF to replace the batteries part is news to me. I know that particular clamshell packaging was not around in 2005. It started sometime in 2010-2012 iirc.


----------



## ViperaPiper (May 1, 2019)

This was the clamshell packaging until 2010. They introduced the new kind that year as well as changed their logo to the one we see today. About that time they updated the P60L to the KX4. 
It shouldn't be a 6PN though. They had a 6PN in the shop as well and it was in the old style box just like the one in the picture below. 
This '04 6P has a completely different box which says it is an Original as well as that it has double O-ring seal.


----------



## archimedes (May 1, 2019)

ViperaPiper said:


> I recently bought two NIB 6Ps ....
> 
> ... the interesting thing - it has two O-rings which is also written on the box.... What are your thoughts? ....
> 
> ...



The box art on the right looks like an E2e ? ... :thinking:


----------



## ViperaPiper (May 1, 2019)

archimedes said:


> The box art on the right looks like an E2e ? ... :thinking:


I guess it's just a representation. Maybe I should post photos from more angles and inside?


----------



## archimedes (May 1, 2019)

ViperaPiper said:


> I guess it's just a representation. Maybe I should post photos from more angles and inside?



Seems odd to me, but sure, more photos are helpful.

I don't have many vintage boxes, so hopefully some of the SF collectors here will drop by to add their thoughts and expertise on this packaging.


----------



## 1pt21 (May 1, 2019)

Interesting! I double O-Ring some of my 6P's, it does (in my experience) make the tailcap twist a little harder which is good/bad depending on my usage. Never seen one come from the factory doubled up though, of course I know the 6PN came that way. IMHO they're water resistant enough for me either way.


----------



## thermal guy (May 1, 2019)

Ya I’m not sure when it was but I do remember a special “waterproof” version surefire had way back and I’m pretty sure you had to send it back in for battery replacement. Probably not this one but I do remember hearing about that. Maybe it was military only.


----------



## ampdude (May 1, 2019)

ViperaPiper said:


> This was the clamshell packaging until 2010. They introduced the new kind that year as well as changed their logo to the one we see today. About that time they updated the P60L to the KX4.
> It shouldn't be a 6PN though. They had a 6PN in the shop as well and it was in the old style box just like the one in the picture below.
> This '04 6P has a completely different box which says it is an Original as well as that it has double O-ring seal.



Oh I see what you are saying. I thought you meant the old box also said 6PN. Im still not understanding why batteries made in 2005 (im assuming 2015 expiration date) are in a light that came in the clamshell package that wasnt first made until 2010ish unless the packaging was open.


----------



## RobertMM (May 4, 2019)

What, send back to SF for a battery change?

Wonder what extra steps SF did to ensure watertightness, aside from a well lubed extra Oring.


----------



## ampdude (May 4, 2019)

RobertMM said:


> What, send back to SF for a battery change?
> 
> Wonder what extra steps SF did to ensure watertightness, aside from a well lubed extra Oring.



I'm guessing nothing else if it was a government contract overrun type light. What was said about the rubber boot was interesting though, maybe they upgraded that somehow as well.


----------



## fivemega (May 5, 2019)

ViperaPiper said:


> it has two O-rings which is also written on the box.



*Double oring in tail side won't do any good until you do same on head side too.*


----------



## ViperaPiper (May 5, 2019)

fivemega said:


> *Double oring in tail side won't do any good until you do same on head side too.*


That's why I am confused here. Maybe they tried it for a short run of lights and then abandoned the idea after realizing it was of no use. There were more flashlights in the same box in the shop - Z2s, G2Zs that I believe had double seal on the tailcap. 
As for factory battery replacements and special Navy runs I highly doubt it because keep in mind these were bought in Europe. It is possible they are export versions hence the differences but Surefire experts have to correct me here.
Here are some more pictures of the box.


----------



## thermal guy (May 5, 2019)

So just to be clear the second o ring groove is in all of these right? All they did was install another O-Ring. They didn’t change or modify the light itself?


----------



## ViperaPiper (May 5, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> So just to be clear the second o ring groove is in all of these right? All they did was install another O-Ring. They didn’t change or modify the light itself?


Yes.
There are also a few differences in the laser engraving and the rubber boot on the switch which you can see in the first post. But this should be because of generations since the older has a 5-digit and the newer a 6-digit serial number which can also be seen in the pictures.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 5, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> So just to be clear the second o ring groove is in all of these right? All they did was install another O-Ring. They didn’t change or modify the light itself?



They guaranteed a 30 meter pressure rating.

Bill


----------



## bykfixer (May 5, 2019)

30 meters? Good Gosh!!


----------



## scout24 (May 5, 2019)

42-44 psi depending on salt or fresh water. Impressive o-ring performance! I recall seeing McGizmo's posts about his lights not being "dive certified" before he got to testing the Aquaram series of lights. No failures to speak of, but the pressure at his relatively modest depths would render the clicky switch inoperable. I wonder if the SF momentary would be "locked on" from pressure in a similar fashion at these type of depths? Academic to me, I don't and probably never will dive. Just Flashaholic curiosity...


----------



## yazkaz (May 6, 2019)

O-rings are small issues to me. I always replace the stock ones whenever I get a new SF light, and I always add the second one on any C-tail config that only comes with one ring. I have the size specifications so it's really no problem.

For the C-tail o-ring grooves I find that it may not be a good idea to install two o-rings of identical specs. That would render the tailcap fit to be very tight with very stiff turning. These days I try to have a slightly thinner o-ring installed on the upper groove, and a fatter one on the lower groove. If anyone whats the o-ring specs just let me know -- I can post them here.


----------



## thermal guy (May 6, 2019)

Yes. What is the size you use. I don’t put a second o ring in mine as it makes it VERY tight and hard to turn on.


----------



## usdiver (May 6, 2019)

The N on the 6PN is for “Navy” or in simpler terms has an increased depth rating. I had one of these at one time but never used it. If I knew Surefire would be going the way they have in the last couple years or so I d have hung on to it.
Now the only ones I have are the 1200 lumen M6LT and the UDR Dominator


----------



## yazkaz (May 6, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> Yes. What is the size you use. I don’t put a second o ring in mine as it makes it VERY tight and hard to turn on.


My personal specs:
1. 1.9x17.8mm (thickness x ID) for lower groove. If you put another one of these onto the upper groove then yes the tailcap will be hard to turn. Also poses problem with battery extensions in that prolonged installation of such extenders would render them VERY hard to unscrew due to the o-rings re-expanding inside.
2. 1.78x17.4mm (thickness x ID) pref. for upper groove. Can be used on both grooves for slightly looser and easier tailcap turning.

For general usage I'd recommend a mixture of (1) for lower groove and (2) for upper groove.


----------



## thermal guy (May 6, 2019)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 6, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> 30 meters? Good Gosh!!



LOL.

Bill


----------



## bykfixer (May 6, 2019)

I'd never take a 6P diving so no need to worry one o'ring or two. Chances are if it gets dropped in a pond of more than 3 meters it will be a 6P I used to own.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (May 6, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> I'd never take a 6P diving so no need to worry one o'ring or two. Chances are if it gets dropped in a pond of more than 3 meters it will be a 6P I used to own.



If it was on when you dropped it and you don’t mind jumping in the water, you’d have a serious chance of finding it. Granted pond water is kinda icky... Maybe it depends on what’s more valuable to you, the clothes you’re wearing or the 6P.... If that 6P is running a Malkoff dropin, depending on which one you’re running, you’ll probably have time to go home, get your swim suit, come back, and the light will still be on and waiting to be rescued. HAHA!


----------

